# Coconut Curried Cauliflower



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

*COCONUT CURRIED CAULIFLOWER*

Cauliflower is becoming one of my favorite veggies, and this recipe, from Jim Tarantino, is one of the reasons why. The cauliflower soaks up flavor like a sponge, and the marinade is good for grilled chicken or shrimp. The cauliflower is a good side dish for various types of seafood as well.
* 
The Marinade

*12-ounces of Asian or Thai coconut milk, unsweetened (or make your own)
½ cup toasted dried coconut
2 tsp curry powder (home made is great!)
1/3 cup fresh squeezed lime juice
1 Tbs lime zest
2 garlic cloves, minced or pressed
1/4 tsp ground cayenne or other dried pepper
1 tsp dark brown sugar
Combine coconut milk, coconut, and curry in a non-reactive saucepan and simmer on low for about 20-minutes. Remove from heat and let cool to room temperature. Add the lime juice, zest, garlic,cayenne, and brown sugar. Mix well to incorporate.

*The Cauliflower*

1 typically-sized head of cauliflower
2 Tbs Asian or domestic cold-pressed peanut oil

Rinse and trim cauli and break into florets. Slice florets in half lengthwise and place in a nonreactive container or a 1-gallon zip-lock bag. Add the marinade and refrigerate for 4 to 6 hours.

Bring marinated florets to room temp. Heat peanut oil in a wok or saute pan, then add the florets and the marinade and toss over high heat for about three - five mminutes.

_mmmmm ...._

Shel


----------



## even stephen (Oct 10, 2005)

What a classic Indian dish!!!! One of my favorites.....
Its a rare thing when something jibes like that dish..
Have had over and over......Another thing that goes
great with cauliflower is lobster....Had a Chef who used
to make a Cauliflower Lobster Bisque and topped it with 
Whipped cream flavored with a little, just a little bit of 
white truffle oil and then a sprinkle of really good cocoa.
Outstanding, its truly amazing what flavors form perfect unions
in tandem. Thanks for the reminder....


----------



## bluezebra (May 19, 2007)

Hi shel, did you see where I wrote my cauli curry recipe?

This sounds pretty yummy too! Thanks!


----------



## dc sunshine (Feb 26, 2007)

Oh Shel - that does sound yummers!!!!

Hey - I think you might go into withdrawal if we took your cauli away.....

Hehehe....

Thanks for the the post,

DC


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

Yes, I saw the recipe. I thought I'd sent you an acknowledgement, but maybe not. I've been a little under the weather lately, dealing with the results of eating some bad food.

Shel


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

Well, it's not quite that bad <LOL> Cauliflower is relatively new to me, so I'm having fun exploring the possibilities. I've eaten very little of it for a variety of reasons, not the least of which is that I was only able to get large heads of the veggie, and there'd always be lots left over that would eventually spoil. The farmers markets here have small, tight, flavorful heads, just the perfect size for making enough to feed one person. And so tasty, too. I also didn't realize how healthy it is, especially so since I'm trying to reduce my carb intake. The World's Healthiest Foods

Shel


----------

